# Screen share Mac to iPad?



## Amiga2000HD

Wouldn't it be great if Apple made an iChat screen sharing or remote desktop like client for the iPad, so you could use it to drive your Mac remotely from anywhere in the house?

That'd essentially make the iPod into a Mac tablet without being one itself by acting as a tablet interface to a Macintosh you already own. I'd love to be able to operate my Mac Pro from anywhere in my apartment I feel like being from something like an iPad.


----------



## chas_m

Amiga2000HD said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Apple made an iChat screen sharing or remote desktop like client for the iPad, so you could use it to drive your Mac remotely from anywhere in the house?


You mean like Back to My Mac? Um, they already do.

And since the iPad runs iPhone apps, third-party makes already do as well.



> That'd essentially make the iPod into a Mac tablet without being one itself by acting as a tablet interface to a Macintosh you already own. I'd love to be able to operate my Mac Pro from anywhere in my apartment I feel like being from something like an iPad.


<Futurama voice>WELCOME to the WORRRRRLD of TOMORRRRRROWWWW!</Futurama>


----------



## i-rui

there are apps for the iphone that do this already, so they should work on the ipad as is...and i'm sure more ipad specific apps will also come along.

...but one big drawback about screensharing is no audio... so while it's a great utility it's not quite the same as the real thing.


----------



## chas_m

i-rui said:


> ...but one big drawback about screensharing is no audio... so while it's a great utility it's not quite the same as the real thing.


I didn't think there would be audio originally, but CubaMark proved me wrong. The iPad comes with speakers AND a mic. It just wasn't mentioned in the keynote.
:clap:


----------



## i-rui

I didn't mean that the ipad is incapable of playing audio, i just meant that screensharing only transmits video to the client computer.


----------



## hayesk

I have a VNC client on my iPhone, so I'm sure there will be a larger screen version for the iPad.


----------



## 9780

Back to My Mac for iPad would be AWESOME to have.


----------



## bryand

Back to my Mac for iPad would be a killer, although I see some issues with implementing it. The iPad has a touch interface, while the Mac relies on a mouse for menu selection. IT will be hard to make those menu selections using your fingers on the small iPad screen.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

There's a remote desktop app for the iphone that allows me to log into my windows servers...all of which use mice so the menu issue has been look at already.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey

*app to see desktop*

Check out RemoteTap. Works well and wasn't expensive. I have used it to remotely get into 3 macs, activate the iSight cameras and check on the house and what my dog is up to while I'm away.

n&e, m&c


----------



## ertman

hayesk said:


> I have a VNC client on my iPhone, so I'm sure there will be a larger screen version for the iPad.


+1 

While not using it on a mac, I have used a VNC client (mocha VNC) on my ipod touch to control a linux headless desktop in my basement. Worked great. I would also assume that there would be a larger screen VNC client made for the ipad.

Either way though, and VNC client or screen sharing won't have the same feel and responsiveness as using the mac in person.


----------

